# ICD-10 coding in the Global period



## d_imparato (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a question about ophthalmology ICD-10 coding. When the patient has the YAG laser procedure for cataract removal; he/she then sees the ophthalmologist in the office for the post op visit. The physician is asking for the ICD-10 post-op code, during the global period. This is a straight forward post-op visit without any complications. I am not able to locate any ICD-10 codes, except the Z98.4 category for cataract extract status. The Dx would be H26.499.

I would appreciate any insight on finding the correct post-op code to charge during the global for when the patient is seen without any complications. I would also appreciate it very much if you could point me to the website or any literature to back up the answer so I can have it for educational purposes for my providers.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Donna, CPC, AAS


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 3, 2015)

* you would never use a code for an unspecified eye
* you never code for a condition that no longer exists ( see coding guidelines)
* if the reason for the encounter is postop with no complications, then use the code for post op encounter ( see coding guidelines)
The code you seek is in the Z48 category.


----------



## d_imparato (Sep 3, 2015)

Debra,
Thank you for your reply.  I apologize but the Dx I gave was the reason for the YAG laser not for the post-op visit.  This is a scenario type case.  I should have explained this better.  
I have reviewed the guidelines and I must be overlooking it.  All I am seeing is about Glaucoma and he wants general post-op codes for post op YAG or any other eye surgery including but not limited to eye or eyelid.
I did look up the Z48 category and the only one to fit this situation would be Z48.810 (Encounter for surgical aftercare following surgery on the sense organs) & you must use in conjunction with other aftercare codes to explain the aftercare encounter.
Am I missing something?
Thank you,
Donna


----------

